# Kenmore refrigerator fan clicking



## Orroe (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a Kenmore refrigerator model #73966, it about 5 years old. The circlation fan in the freezer is making clicking sounds that started today. The fan output in the freezer is blowing cold air. For about the last month it was making gerggling sound a lot more than normal (I take this sound as the refrigerator was in defrost mode). Any ideals what is going on with this refrigerator and any trouble shooting ideals?

Orroe


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Not sure. Sounds like the drain line could have some blockage in it. If you can remove the back panel and get to the the drain line that drains the defrosted frost (water) down to the pan under the fridge, try to flush it with a turkey baster and fairly warm water until it drains properly (no pooling). As you do this, keep an eye on the drain pan under the fridge so you do not overfill it and have water on the floor.


----------



## Tinkerer (Nov 13, 2008)

You may also have something hanging in the fan blade that's making the clicking or the fan is just dying. Open the inside panel then plug the unit in to observe the fan (obviously without putting fingers or anything else in the fan) to see what the problem is.


----------



## Orroe (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks to you all for responding.

The sound does go away every time the back panel is removed or losen, but comes back when the panal is re-installelled. I ensured all wires are out of the away, there was no ice build up on the coils and drainage is not blocked. No thing was done the the refig prior to the sound started. I even melted all the frost off the coils with a hair dryer. This is driving me crazy.

Orroe :confused1:


----------

